# Nirvana Gone WILD!!!!!



## Nova (Mar 10, 2008)

Day #1​ 
So here i am, just finishing up a troubled Winter grow for the first time and bout to set off another, my 4th actually, Spring/Summer grow. So here's the lineup for this Spring/Summer season... (And the reason for Nirvana Gone WILD!!!!)

*The Lineup....*

 Nirvana - Misty
 Nirvana - Chrystal
 Nirvana - MasterKush
 Nirvana - White Widow 
 Nirvana - Northern Lights 
 Nirvana - Papaya

So there are the contestants for this season and the reason why this journal is named, haha! Im still waiting on 3 strains to arrive, but thanks to DR. CHRONIC, for hooking it up with an awesome delivery time, 3 days, and some killer prices as usual!

The medium for the babies, once they're ready to dive into their new homes is a mixture of....

Fox Farm Ocean Forest Sterile Soil (Base)
Sedge Peat
Sphagnum Peat
Perlite
Bone Meal
Feather Meal
Bat Guano
Seabird Guano
Rock Phosphate with Humates
Lime
Fossilized Kelp
 Will post again with any progress shown by the already planted young'ns or when the others arrive and are ready for their try at life!

Till then...

CIAO!

Nova

Picture Order
Chrsytal Babies, Misty Babies, MasterKush Babies, Open-Air Greenhouse


----------



## eskodaboss (Mar 10, 2008)

i started 2 days ago catch me if u can lol !  keep em green


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

that is a GREAT setup man and nice choice of budssss  I think you'll do just fine with this one... Mind if I pull up a sofa?


----------



## Nova (Mar 10, 2008)

eskodaboss said:
			
		

> i started 2 days ago catch me if u can lol ! keep em green


 
It's on bruddah man! Im gonna be feeding my beauties FoxFarm nutes....I got a 175w MH and a 1000w HPS that i could use to catch up here, but im gonna take my chances with mother nature and keep it real on this side! Im stoned as ****, lol!!!!


Thorn: No worries man, pull up the Lay-Z-Boy and take a load off! Beer?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks great Nova. Make sure to keep us posted on those ladies. Heard great things about nirvana so Im sure you will be happy when harvest time comes. Good luck and take care my friend.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> Thorn: No worries man, pull up the Lay-Z-Boy and take a load off! Beer?



Damn right! Get the beers in, I'll have a San Miguel  Got some smoke on the way too


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 11, 2008)

eace:

Nova, I love your outdoor set-up.  I want to try something similar... 
That is awesome.  Good luck to you and I will put your journal subscriptions.  I'll pull up a chair also...  Rum and Coke and a pinch of lime please.
 Hoping to see more photos of your girls and of the cool carpentry. 
:watchplant:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

How do you have your grow area?...


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> How do you have your grow area?...


 
What do ya mean? 

That whole grow area cost me around $300 to build, about $100 for the wood, $100 for the poly bi-carbonate roofing, and another $100 in screws and miscallenous stuff. That's not including the beer though, you add the beer in there it shoots up to about $450, LOL!

No progress yet, still waiting for the new babies to arrive in the mail and for the ones planted to pop! We will see, just went out and bought some new nutes, FoxFarm Grow Big. i was using FloraNova Veg Juice before, worked great but was very thick, like molasses.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Its really nice, So your light source is the sun? My bad, i thought you had a out door grow room complete with lights. Do you only grow out door's?


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Its really nice, So your light source is the sun? My bad, i thought you had a out door grow room complete with lights. Do you only grow out door's?


 
No, my open-air greenhouse was two seperate rooms i converted. I grew for the first time indoors this past winter, which was a pain. We had some terrible storms that knocked out the power and winds that ripped the siding off the greenhouse, just too much of a pain.

So now i only grow with the sun! The sun is by far your best resource for light, i think!

I will probably still veg in the winter so when Feb comes i have some solid trees to stick out there that will grow HUGE! As far as trying to veg and flower during the winter, i wont! 

Nova


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

nice looking grow nova.. wouldnt recomend the papaya , its not that great.. unless its a personal taste preference or somthing , ive smoked papaya on several occasions and would compare it to a mid grade street weed and would rather just grow a bag seed plant just my opinion tho!  

rest of those strains are killer tho =) cant wait to see chrystal and WW!  now those are some potent strains


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

oh and ya the sun totally owns even 2000w of HPS lol especially in certain parts of the world.. cant wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice bro...


----------



## Nova (Mar 12, 2008)

So the grow has OFFICIALLY started! All 6 strains planted! (Pic Below!)

Working our way from the back line to the front line....

Nirvana - Chrystal
Nirvana - Misty
Nirvana - MasterKush
Nirvana - White Widow
Nirvana - Papaya
Nirvana - Northern Lights
Will post again with any new additions....

Nova​


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

congrats, i love those little peat pellets , havnt got a seed to sprout in um yet as ive only tried twice but there nifty indeed!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

heres some Green MOJO! to help those little babys sprout and become some BBW's


----------



## sillysara (Mar 12, 2008)

great looking set up..il be pulling a chair up to watch this 1 ,, interesting stuff..


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2008)

I really enjoyed growing Misty last summer.

I'll be watching.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like its going to be a good one to watch !:tokie:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats bro, Have any sprouted yet? I am curious, did you germinate first?


----------



## Nova (Mar 13, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Congrats bro, Have any sprouted yet? I am curious, did you germinate first?



No sprouts yet! 

Also, i would like to add....Dr. Chronic sent me 10 freebies of his Chronics Revenge II, so i will be throwing those in the mix as well.....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey NOVA,
Awesome!  
Are you going to put more photos up of your 'patio-grow?'  
It's supposed to be close to Spring here (although we are still getting rain) and I would like to set up something similar outdoors.  I have too many mommas and would like to put a few of the big gals outdoors and let them finish their lives in the sunshine.  They have been good to me this winter making babies and all...  I love them all so much!!!  Want to give them a good last few months of their lives and I think they'd be happy outside once the weather warms up if they don't get too shocked by the change...  I'll have to harden them up somehow first...
If you have the time... instructions for the Ole Hippie Girl/Cow Girl would be great.  I do have a saw...  a 'skill saw.'  I've never taken it out of the box yet...  kind of afraid of the darn thing, but I'll watch the fingers...  
Yeee Haaa...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL nice Ettesun


----------



## Nova (Mar 22, 2008)

So, it was nice outside, thought id shoot an update with some pics....

Will edit the post later with the actual count...


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 23, 2008)

Grow boy grow!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

I like how organized you are.... You should see my closet, its just an ordinary apartment walk in closet but looks like a laboratory after i was done....


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

hey nova what up? Not seen you around much recently. hope all is good your end


----------



## massproducer (Mar 26, 2008)

this is a damn sweet grow here nova, i love your name, I'm from Nova Scotia

I will be tuned into this for the whole summer, lol

Good luck bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Where did you go????


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2008)

Im hooked! looks like a great grow you got going... can you tell me if those sides on the green house are mirrors? or what? I transplanted last year seedlings into gallon pots and had much bigger results under a flo light for seedlings/vedging, then put outside later (i had a real problem grow last year).  Are they still inside or out?  i know it got 88 here yesterday, and cept for the cold nights i would have all my plants out.  I just got to watch these/your babies grow.

(just popped up the pic, i answered my own question, outside....way cool)


----------



## Nova (Apr 18, 2008)

We are having a beautiful morning here today, and the two ladies just looked sooo sexy sun bathing, i couldnt resist the paparazzi in me and took a couple of quick shots! 

We got our White Widow mother, she's an oldie, been growing since November of 2007. Next to her is a Top44 mama, same age as the white widow, but definitely more bushy than WW. The White Widow i just recently transplanted into a 15Gal pot, she's so heavy now, i use the cart in the pictures to move them around the yard. 

Then we have this seasons babies! Half of them are recently transplanted into grow bags. Im finding that working with the grow bags is much easier than the pots. On top of being easier to store since they are flat, they are easier to move around my grow area. I consistently rotate, back to front, my plants as one area of my grow area does get a bit more sun. All of the babies are showing awesome signs of bushy growth, no stretching! Im waiting to hit the hydro store again for some more soil to transplant the other half!

Ill post again, when i have some more updates. For now though, they are just growing, growing, growing! Can't wait for the sexes to show, as that is every growers satisfaction! 

I also have some Red Habanero Peppers, Cherry Tomatos, Zuchinni, Squash, Strawberries, BigBoy Tomtato, Scallop Squash, Green Bean, and some Carrots growing as well! Shots of the my veggie garden to come....

The grow area is a cluttered mess with the transplanting going on, usually everything is very neat and proper. Every plant has its place!  Ill shoot some more pics when everything is all cleaned up!


----------



## Nova (Apr 18, 2008)

Some pics of the Veggie Garden! Still waiting to plant the Habanero's in the garden, they are still seedlings....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2008)

*Looks like your gonna have a full garden this year. :hubba:  Looking great mang.  *


----------



## Nova (Apr 18, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looks like your gonna have a full garden this year. :hubba:  Looking great mang.  *



Thank you TBG! After my winter flop, it feels good to have a full grow going again. Can't wait for sexes to show, but that wont be for awhile! 

The babies are one month and one week old, and doing very-very well, so i am pleased so far!


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 23, 2008)

both yer gardens lookin good man...peace!

​


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 23, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous girls/boys/undecideds.    Very pretty yard too.
Can't wait to watch your grow this summer.  Sending lots of good vibes your way.  
eace:


----------



## Nova (Apr 24, 2008)

Sex has shown on a few of the plants! As i have counted....

8 Females (2 MasterKush, 2 Chrystal, 2 Papaya, 1 White Widow, 1 Misty)

3 Males (2 Chrystal, 1 Northern Light)

19 Still witholding.


Males have been pulled! I may possibly still grow the males for their pollen and pollenate a weak female just for seeds and giggles! A little unhappy with the count, as i was really hoping to enjoy the Chrystal and Northern Light in higher quantities! 

Still got plenty more to go.....

Cheers!

Nova


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Nova

Great grow, your getting a ratio of very nearly 3 girls to 1 boy so far, keep it up and your in for a busy time lol

well done


----------



## Nova (May 6, 2008)

A small update with a couple of pics!

So i have confirmed 20 Fem, strain count not yet known, they are kinda unorganized at the moment. The last of the males was culled the other day!

Right now my favorites are the MasterKush and Chrystal. Both of those strains seem to be growing very well and strong!'

Until flower time there isnt a whole lot to post about! Til then, or maybe another time in between....

Nova


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

:holysheep: After it's done you're gonna be like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Nova (May 6, 2008)

lorenzo said:
			
		

> :holysheep: After it's done you're gonna be like a kid in a candy store.



That would be most awesome!


----------



## Thorn (May 6, 2008)

wow those babies are doing great man!


----------



## Nova (May 8, 2008)

Here's a couple pics of my Nirvana - Top44 that i've been growing since 11/2007. 

It's on its 16th week of flower, its last week. It received its last drink of nutes the other day, simple H20 for this lady. In a weeks time she will be hanging!

The pics are of the top of the cola....also, i submitted one of the pics i took of the cola for BPOTM! 

Nova


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 8, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## Thorn (May 8, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> Here's a couple pics of my Nirvana - Top44 that i've been growing since 11/2007.
> 
> It's on its 16th week of flower, its last week.



Erm I thought Top 44 had a flowering time of 6-8 weeks so how the heck can that baby be in its 16th week?!?!?! I thought about getting top44 before because of its short flowering time, if you let it flower that long it'd be brown and black!!!


----------



## Nova (May 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Erm I thought Top 44 had a flowering time of 6-8 weeks so how the heck can that baby be in its 16th week?!?!?! I thought about getting top44 before because of its short flowering time, if you let it flower that long it'd be brown and black!!!



I thought the same, however it started its life in November of 2007! Supposedly Top44 is a quick flowering strain, which was my motivation for growing it. However, even in its 16th week of flower its frosty, and its get frostier everyday! 

I cant explain it! It's the same age as my WW which i just put back into veg! If you look at the very beginning of my grow here, you can see pics of the WW and the Top44 im talking about.....I took some pics of just the grow area i believe, before my current grow occupied the space. 
_(If you see my very first post, you will see a black pot on the ground, thats it when it was much smaller but flowering. Then if you look at my 33rd post, you see some better pictures of it. It's the short lil' guy! Weird huh?)_

Either way, the thing gets frostier day by day and the pistils look like they are gonna explode! 

Also, my Top44 and WW had a very troublesome time in my winter grow, which was my first winter grow. So that might have contributed to the length of time needed for it to flower out properly. Who knows really! Some things are better left un-said and unquestioned, i think this may be one of those things! :ignore: LOL!

     :spit:    :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (May 10, 2008)

that is strange! Oh well as long as its doing well keep it up...keep us posted on her progress, you may well have the longest ever flowering top44!!! :hubba:


----------



## Nova (May 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> that is strange! Oh well as long as its doing well keep it up...keep us posted on her progress, you may well have the longest ever flowering top44!!! :hubba:



Hahahaha, do i get a prize? LOL!

Ive actually become kind of undecided if i want to cut her down. Im thinkin the buds could grow tighter, they are a bit loose right now.....we will see when it comes to the end of this coming week.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2008)

I always thought that you should pollinate your best female--you want the best genetics for the offspring.  If you don't want the whole girl seeded, you can collect pollen and just pollinate one or two branches.


----------



## Nova (May 22, 2008)

Alright, so i guess its time for another update, considering alot has happened in the past week. 

This last week we had a very-vert hot week, over 100's for almost 9 days straight. This cause some chaos in the grow area, and no matter where i moved them, the heat ended up taking 6 plants with it.....

Here's the count of whats left.....

3 - White Widow
2 - Chrsystal
1 - Northern Light
1 - MasterKush

I have another 7 plants in the ICU ward of the grow area. Apparently the extreme caused the roots to get very hot, killing them.....ultimately suffocating the plant. I have since planted the remaining healthy plants in much bigger pots to help fend off any extreme heat! 

I plan on doin some cloning, to reestablish the grow!

Nova


----------



## hollywood52 (May 23, 2008)

amzing grow ill be following


----------



## Sin inc (May 23, 2008)

wow man wish i could grow outdoors like you .can't wait to see more


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 10, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> The medium for the babies, once they're ready to dive into their new homes is a mixture of....
> 
> Fox Farm Ocean Forest Sterile Soil (Base)
> Sedge Peat
> ...



might i ask what ur mix ratios are cause ive been experimenting also & haven't much luck & am also growing nirvana bubblegum w/ f.f. nutes started germ sunday all 10 popped. thanks, nova


----------



## needyman (Jun 11, 2008)

i pray to god you let us see all the harvest once done


----------



## KushBlower12 (Jun 11, 2008)

Your girls look like theyre getting some good lovin. Im jealous of your outdoor setup. Sure wish I was able to do the same. Hopefully your neighbors dont look over the fence. Good luck and keep em going.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks friggin' sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 14, 2008)

Nova,
Just read your latest entries about the heat.  So sorry to hear you lost those plants.  I grow in black pots too (3-25gallon), last year i put butcher paper around them to keep them cool.  This year i painted those big pots (15 gal) with cheap white paint (Latex), the outside anyway.  The plants seem to like it, i painted down about four inches inside the pot, level with the soil.  Some plants that were out early in my grow, in april, didnt grow near as fast as the warmer black pots.  I have also heard of a netting that you can put over your grow that keeps some of the sun off, i saw some at Home Depot once.  This netting lets in some sun, i have considered putting some up but have not, as i get shade late in the day.
Good luck with those that are in the ICU, and the ones that have pulled thru.
tcbud


----------



## Thorn (Jun 16, 2008)

easy man, hows your babies looking at the mo? Hope all is well with you and that the remaining plants are doing well! How old are most of them now?


----------



## Nova (Jun 16, 2008)

Seems like a lot of people are tuned in, so im throwing some quick pix out. 

The one in the 45gallon can is a Nirvana MasterKush and the black can next to it is a Nirvana Chrystal. In the other pics the two tall plants are Nirvana - White Widow, the rest are papapya and chrystal masterkush and northern lights.

Im really proud of my MasterKush mama!  :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 17, 2008)

*What can one say other then those ladies are monsters and looking great. :aok: *


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you not worry about your neighbors?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 4, 2008)

how your ladies doing bro?


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 4, 2008)

All I have to say is...

*ARE THOSE GARBAGE CANS?!?!*


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 4, 2008)

ya man these are looking great. keep it up. all i have to say is .....wow


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Your grow is looking yummier everytime you post a new pic!  Cant wait to see the end result.  Sorry to here about the temps taking some of your babies I live in texas so If I were to grow outside I would prob have the same problem.  Good Luck with the ones in ICU.  lol.  Thanks for keeping us posted.*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

Your ladies look hot & sexy for modeling Bro.lol... Look forward to seeing more. :fid:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2008)

S A Weet!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great Growing!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2008)

I think next year, i am investing in Garbage Cans and Lots of Soil.  Those plants look awesome. Hope the ICU plants all made it...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2008)

> Im really proud of my MasterKush mama!


So am I.


----------



## baby grass man (Nov 3, 2009)

that is a beautiful thing    truely beautiful


----------



## sweetnug (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------

